

What is the oldest city in the world? - wslh
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/feb/16/whats-the-oldest-city-in-the-world

======
DiffEq
If you aspire to Biblical history and secular, it is the city of Jericho with
Damascus a close second.

~~~
lkbm
Why not Aleppo? Excluding the older camps?

